# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games >  Add a twist the the previous characters big bad evil guy

## Ameraaaaaa

Example 

Poster 1 "he is a powerful psychic who wants mutants to rule the world!" 

Poster 2 "he actually does this because he follows a mutant supremacist religion. Now my big bad evil guy idea is a multi billionaire who secretly runs the world." 

I'll start. 

James is an immortal human who existed from the dawn of humanity. He just wants to continue serial killing in peace.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Toward that end, he summoned a horrifying smog monster as his familiar and joined the mafia.

The villain in my campaign is a mindless horror whose very existence corrupts the minds of those around it.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Toward that end, he summoned a horrifying smog monster as his familiar and joined the mafia.
> 
> The villain in my campaign is a mindless horror whose very existence corrupts the minds of those around it.


All the horror know what to do is hug people. Sadly that means the one who get's hugged has no way of escaping the insanity aura.

Edit forgot to put a bbeg at the end. 

A villainous rapper wants to force the whole world to listen to his soundcloud album.

----------


## paddyfool

It contains a hidden demon-summoning chant, that if played all over the world at roughly the same time would have an apocalyptic outcome.

My BBEG is an ancient lich who hates all living things.

----------


## Ironsmith

Not in the "I want to destroy you all" sense. In the "you people are *really* annoying" sense.

My BBEG is a devil who wants the tastiest souls.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

He plans to serve them at a wedding reception for one of his clients on the material plane. If fighting the devil directly is beyond your abilities, perhaps you can find a way to nullify their contract, or crash the party and free the souls from there.

My next campaign has a villain who wants to rid the world of magic entirely.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> He plans to serve them at a wedding reception for one of his clients on the material plane. If fighting the devil directly is beyond your abilities, perhaps you can find a way to nullify their contract, or crash the party and free the souls from there.
> 
> My next campaign has a villain who wants to rid the world of magic entirely.


Not because he hates magic. But because he views it as too dangerous. He use to love magic until a tragedy made him realise he has to prevent another incident from happening

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> Not because he hates magic. But because he views it as too dangerous. He use to love magic until a tragedy made him realise he has to prevent another incident from happening





> ...Edit forgot to put a bbeg at the end...


I think you forgot again...so I'll add to you:

Now the villain created a Love Potion factory that's basically wine and made a fortune . 


Sweet William returns with an army to the town where he was rejected by his love because his guineas were too few.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

He naturally found acceptance now; his newfound forces were irresistible. Eventually, though, resentment sank in. Of course a love based on an army of adorable guinea pigs would be too shallow and fickle to last.

Reverend Mora is a religious fanatic who causes destruction as a reminder of the material world's impermanence.

----------


## Bucky

Destruction, but never any direct deaths, because souls are eternal.

My villain sends his avian minions to abduct beautiful women from around the continent.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

...and that is how angels were created in Dominaria.

A dragon bound a necromancer to serve him.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

The dragon and necromancer are actually in love. They just pretend the necromancer is bound to keep their love a secret. 

A evil cat wants to eat as many humans they can before they die.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Humans are normally too big to eat properly, so the cat sneaks into a magical laboratory and somehow grows to enormous size. Over time, they'll eventually become a full-size kaiju or even larger if they're not stopped!

A mad scientist wants to drain the magma from inside the earth and use it to build a new space habitat as it cools.

----------


## Rogan

> A mad scientist wants to drain the magma from inside the earth and use it to build a new space habitat as it cools.


It's not a big deal, since the earth is uninhabitable anyway after the last BBEG caused mass volcano eruptions. 


She is a collector of rare artifacts and will fight anybody who dares to deny her the MacGuffin.

----------


## paddyfool

Specifically by challenging them to a stand up smack talk show down. She is the trash talk trauminator.

The BBEG is a dragon with a mastery of spellcraft who views humans as disposable short-lived barely sentient edible minions.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Specifically by challenging them to a stand up smack talk show down. She is the trash talk trauminator.
> 
> The BBEG is a dragon with a mastery of spellcraft who views humans as disposable short-lived barely sentient edible minions.


However he treats his kobolds very well. Like they all are his children. 

The bbeg is a former underground fighter now martial arts cult leader who wants everyone to worship him.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> However he treats his kobolds very well. Like they all are his children. 
> 
> The bbeg is a former underground fighter now martial arts cult leader who wants everyone to worship him.


His current followers have as part of their following that they plan to eat him at the end of next full moon.

The bbeg is a mad statistician who couldn't handle all the uncertainty and thus wants to conquer the world to do full population experiments.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

They loathe robots and refuse to use machines as their instrument of control. Their minions are loyal but pathologically risk-averse, either from past trauma or designer drugs.

I need a villain who wants to blow up an entire city at once and won't settle for lesser explosions.

----------


## Rogan

> I need a villain who wants to blow up an entire city at once and won't settle for lesser explosions.


The bad* news is, he is living on a city planet. 
The good* news is, he is responsible for testing of the death star. 

*swap those, depending on perspective.


The villain is obsessed with honor in battle and...

----------


## Bucky

...the poetic humiliation of his rivals outside of it.

My villain leads teams of burglars to steal the party's loot whenever they sleep in a town...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...until the party booby traps a bag with explosive runes and kills her boyfriend, at which point she invests all of her ill-gotten gains into a vengeful lawsuit.

My new villain is a swarm of fire snakes!

----------


## MornShine

... They're snakes. That are on fire.

Um.

... They don't really do much. Just make sure to pay attention to the smoke when you're hiking-- you wouldn't want to step on one.

Also, please don't leave charcoal at the campsites, it's bad for the wildsnakes. They always attempt to take over the world when they get hyped up on charcoal.

My new Big Bad Evil Guy is, per usual, attempting to conquer the world with an evil device:

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> ... They're snakes. That are on fire.
> 
> Um.
> 
> ... They don't really do much. Just make sure to pay attention to the smoke when you're hiking-- you wouldn't want to step on one.
> 
> Also, please don't leave charcoal at the campsites, it's bad for the wildsnakes. They always attempt to take over the world when they get hyped up on charcoal.
> 
> My new Big Bad Evil Guy is, per usual, attempting to conquer the world with an evil device:


It's a mood lamp... that let's the user control emotions! 

A head of a evil ninja clan that killed the parties parents.

----------


## paddyfool

He was commissioned by them in a rather expensive form of assisted suicide, after the party's parents were afflicted with an agonising and debilitating curse. The party feel conflicted about his actions. 

A man eating giant who lives in a flying castle (accessible by magic beanstalk).

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Being technically its own country, the mobile island is a hideout, a tax haven, and a slave dealership all rolled into one. And the beanstalk isn't even wheelchair-accessible, the fiend!

The villain we're dealing with today is a small fluffy animal who wants to turn all humanoids into even smaller, fluffier animals so he can subjugate them easily.

----------


## Bucky

When the party removes his continent-wide hex at the end of the arc, he transforms into a Frost Giant. His homeland was subjugated by a larger fluffy animal villain using the same scheme, and that other villain is the campaign's hidden boss.

My villain is a titanic earth-elemental beast that tramples farms and devours cities.

----------


## paddyfool

It was summoned from the elemental plane of earth a hundred years ago and enslaved, forced to construct cities and to make farmland bountiful. Now that it's free it's decided to make a nuisance of itself doing the opposite until someone sends it home again. 

This bbeg is the leader of an army of ravening demons, who intends to reap a harvest of human souls...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

In combat, his minions all wield farming implements like sickles and pitchforks. He himself is never seen without overalls and a straw hat. His right-hand lady is an apron-clad marilith who wields an array of baking tools in her six arms.

The BBEG in my campaign is a genie who cons people into doing him favors for wishes, which he then grants maliciously...

----------


## MornShine

Hes actually trying to do grant the wishers happiness! 

Unfortunately, he subscribes to a nihilist philosophy he believes that life is suffering, and people are better off dead.

My new bbeg is an archmage, who...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

...using Wall of Stone and Stone Shape, he magically builds big beautiful arches, decorated with nude gods and goddesses. This angers the censors to no end. 

The villain plots to steal Mercury's winged sandals!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

You need to infiltrate their launch base, board their space shuttle before it launches, and once you arrive on the planet Mercury, grab the sandals before they do!

You kick down the door to the villain's throne room to find it full of armed goblins and zombies, and on the throne itself...

----------


## paddyfool

The head of the local adventurers guild, who says "Welcome to your final examination!" 

Your evil clone is out to kill you and take your place...

----------


## Bucky

...and the evil clone's eviler clone is after both of us.

The pirate king, who reaves islands and harbors at will, has ordered his pirate captains to seize the party and its sloop.

----------


## MornShine

The party stands accused of attacking a merchant ship which had paid its tribute and was under the Pirate King's protection.

Our next bbeg is the head of a nefarious cult...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Just when you think she's defeated, she combines with the other cultists to form the Mega-Cultistzord.

Our main villain is fantastically large man who keeps stealing the credit for our own quests.

----------


## MornShine

He's actually an amalgamation of several very confused time travelers. He did do those quests, just not in _this_ timeline, and he doesn't understand why you keep lying.

Our new bbeg is an anti-hero renegade drow...

----------


## Bucky

...druid with a particular talent for herding large carnivores. Starting with giant spiders but escalating by necessity after the party burns her spider ranch.

My villain is an archon captain trying to bring the party to justice for their extensive and repeated acts of violence.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Of what is she the captain, you ask? Why, a massive astral airship, of course! Her original function was to patrol for pirates near Heaven's entrance, but her pursuit of the party only grows more fervent and single-minded as she strays further from Heaven herself.

The villain in my campaign is a literal white whale.

----------


## MornShine

Her seminal work, _Ahab Shrugged_, is quickly gaining traction among the youth and threatens to overturn the very structure of society,

My next bbeg is the leader o a gang o outlaws who been stirrin up trouble round Oklahoma Ridge.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Her seminal work, _Ahab Shrugged_, is quickly gaining traction among the youth and threatens to overturn the very structure of society,
> 
> My next bbeg is the leader o a gang o outlaws who been stirrin up trouble round Oklahoma Ridge.


The entire gang is a bunch of miriads who hunt hunters.

The next bbeg hates chalck and thus wants to destroy most of the UK, since it's mainly made out of chalck.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

It's tragic, because this guy was actually our ally in our previous adventure, when we were trying to stop everything from turning into c*h*a_l_c_k_.

Our current villain is a businessman/gangster who breaks the kneecaps of anyone who doesn't deal with his guild exclusively.

----------


## MornShine

He may be terrible, but hes the only law in these streets. You mess with the people, you mess with Al, and Al dont take to that kindly.

Our next big bad evil guy is six-three, wears leather and listens to Michael Jackson songs, kicks puppies for fun, and identifies as male.

----------


## Rogan

> Our next big bad evil guy is six-three, wears leather and listens to Michael Jackson songs, kicks puppies for fun, and identifies as male.


This vllain is, in fact, a 7 year old girl with a rare medical condition regarding her physical growth. The rest is nurture.

Edit:
This villain is so good at hiding his schemes, he didn't appear in the first version of this post.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> This vllain is, in fact, a 7 year old girl with a rare medical condition regarding her physical growth. The rest is nurture.
> 
> Edit:
> This villain is so good at hiding his schemes, he didn't appear in the first version of this post.


They hide so well, because he's shy and weak, but accidentally stumbled upon fame.

The villain is an evil toaster.

----------


## TherianTheorist

> The villain is an evil toaster.


 Which was an ordinary toaster until it was corrupted by demonic bread, becoming a front for the vile deeds of the baker's guild.

Next villain is a fey beast the size of a mountain, which attacks the walled city the PCs reside in every year...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...for 10,000,000,000 years.

New villain! She eats people!

----------


## Bucky

An obscure necromantic ritual allows her to raise any humanoid she's eaten as a wraith under her command. Her ultimate plan involves simultaneously wraith-bombing every major city in the empire.

My villain is an orcish warlord who has united many tribes of orcs by promising them the spoils of conquest.

----------


## Blue Ghost

His ultimate plan is to get all his followers killed in a suicidal attack on the human kingdom, and feed on their souls and devotion to ascend to godhood.

My villain is a mad wizard who seeks to open a portal to the Far Realm, unaware that doing so would destroy the universe.

----------


## MornShine

The party simply shows her where she flipped a sign in her thaumaturgical equations. She apologizes profusely.

My villain is a necromancer...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> The party simply shows her where she flipped a sign in her thaumaturgical equations. She apologizes profusely.
> 
> My villain is a necromancer...


Their goal is to bring back their grandma to life, but they don't know the efffects of their 5 year long ritual to revive someone who died of old age are catastrophic for the surroundings.

My villain is a hunter in a forest protected by woodland creatures.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

He hunts the guardians to prove his worth as a hunter, yet he doesn't consider himself an enemy of the forest. On his defeat, you find that he was used as a pawn by the Lumberjack's Guild. They in turn were advancing the schemes of the nefarious League of Erosion. The League is preparing a certain ritual to Melora which, assuming a critical portion of the forest has been cleared, will wash the entire continent into the sea.

New villain! They were supposedly guarding an ancient temple under the city, but the temple housed a terrible secret that they are now unleashing.

----------


## Rogan

> New villain! They were supposedly guarding an ancient temple under the city, but the temple housed a terrible secret that they are now unleashing.


They don't act out of malice, they simply need more founding and nobody took their job serious untill they gave a demonstration. Guarding an terrible secret is hard work and deserves a good pay.

The villain is some random guy who found a gun which compells him to shoot at innocent people.

----------


## paddyfool

The gun also distorts his visual and auditory inputs, making him see menacing demons in the place of innocents, and spinning him a narrative similar to the DOOM line of computer games.

The villain is a cyberdemon

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

It thrives by sowing and reaping all the scams and ill will on the internet. Slowly but surely, it will shape a mountain of wasted servers into a smoke-spewing body and distill all of our trolls' vitriol into caustic blood. One day, we will all sever our connection to the beast or else be irreversibly bound to it; either condition will trigger the awakening of its final form.

My next campaign's villain needs a motivation to imbue all mortals with sorcerous magic.

----------


## Bucky

It's hard to convince entire populations to forsake/overthrow the gods when they're so dependent on the spells they grant. If everyone had access to a sampling of the hitherto monopolized spells through their sorcerous bloodlines, surely they'd all band together and throw off the yokes of the other gods rather than abusing their dark powers for personal gain. Right? right? anyone? what have I done

In the first session, each of the parties petitions the local baron on behalf of their respective backstory figures. He agrees, conditioned on some apparently minor favors that will unwittingly further the baron's secret plot...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> It's hard to convince entire populations to forsake/overthrow the gods when they're so dependent on the spells they grant. If everyone had access to a sampling of the hitherto monopolized spells through their sorcerous bloodlines, surely they'd all band together and throw off the yokes of the other gods rather than abusing their dark powers for personal gain. Right? right? anyone? what have I done
> 
> In the first session, each of the parties petitions the local baron on behalf of their respective backstory figures. He agrees, conditioned on some apparently minor favors that will unwittingly further the baron's secret plot...


The fighter gets to go to his wife, so she stops attacking the baron's soldiers as vengeance for "killing her husband".
The impulsive rogue gets tons of money and a title so they will seed division among other nobles.
The wizard gets access to his personal library to keep them from discovering the baron seeks an turbo ritual that would fill all kinds of cities with living creatures in it with gold pieces to the top of the walls, because he thinks money is evil and should be devalued to the point of being worthless.


The next villain is so insecure about their looks they plan to hold a beauty contest and kill all the participants

----------


## MornShine

Without any manipulation, they manage to win the beauty contest. They are flabbergasted.

My next villain offers people dark bargains in exchange for their souls...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

It's like a club membership at a discount store. Once she has your soul, you can buy bulk goods for cheap, but it also means she can force you to work there. She doesn't always do that, though, and when she does the jobs don't suck _that_ much. No one has risked stealing their soul back yet.

My next BBEG commands a giant ball of goo.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> It's like a club membership at a discount store. Once she has your soul, you can buy bulk goods for cheap, but it also means she can force you to work there. She doesn't always do that, though, and when she does the jobs don't suck _that_ much. No one has risked stealing their soul back yet.
> 
> My next BBEG commands a giant ball of goo.


Although they command it, they don't have actual authority over it, so it doesn't listen and reads poetry.

My next BBEG is an ancient creature who can't handle all the changes and tries to force others to go back to an age more familiar to them.

----------


## MornShine

This is why the world is stuck in Medieval Stasis. They've been around for a _while,_ and they're surprisingly effective.

My next bbeg is a sorcerer who is trying to rip open portals to the plane of water...

----------


## paddyfool

... he's a kuo-toa in disguise who's had it "up to here" with all the land dwellers. He plans to raise sea level a kilometer or so to cull their numbers and open up new territory.

My villain is a sentient golem who's secretly creating an army of less sentient golems slaved to his will with which to take over the world.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

He overhears a bard complaining about how robot apocalypses are completely played out and desperately tries to come up with a version of the plan that hasn't been done before. It's slow going, so the PCs will have plenty of time for side quests.

My next villain wants to slow the rotation of the planet to extend the day-night cycle, plunging most of the world into alternating bouts with scorching heat and freezing darkness.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> He overhears a bard complaining about how robot apocalypses are completely played out and desperately tries to come up with a version of the plan that hasn't been done before. It's slow going, so the PCs will have plenty of time for side quests.
> 
> My next villain wants to slow the rotation of the planet to extend the day-night cycle, plunging most of the world into alternating bouts with scorching heat and freezing darkness.


They do this, because they think they are creating a free energy device, but it actually pulls energy from the rotation of the earth.

My next villain is the leader of a group of elvish who are trying to avoid that anyone talks to the king except people approved by them.

----------


## Bucky

The king's planned travel circuit for next summer vastly complicates their task, so they're laying the groundwork now to vet and/or depopulate a number of villages along his route.

My villain is an exiled mind control expert whose puppets include as much as a quarter of the king's court.

----------


## paddyfool

He gained access to them by posing as a courier. Each minion "sends" him to relay a message in private to his next victim, then acts as a sleeper unit with no conscious knowledge of their encounter with him. 

The next villain is a tiny humanoid who views humans as oversized overlords of the world who need to be brought low.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> He gained access to them by posing as a courier. Each minion "sends" him to relay a message in private to his next victim, then acts as a sleeper unit with no conscious knowledge of their encounter with him. 
> 
> The next villain is a tiny humanoid who views humans as oversized overlords of the world who need to be brought low.


Turns out means "brought low" literally and thus only harasses humans higher than 2 kilometers.

The next villain is a monster that eats dreams.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

No one has ever really taken him seriously. After all, the competitive sages agreed that he was no threat compared to the Monster That Bends Spoons, or the Monster With a Shell On Its Tail, or the Monster That Can Also Eat Dreams But Mostly Just Kills People.

My new villain is a shaman who wants to bring about a new ice age, but he doesn't have any magical means to do so.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> No one has ever really taken him seriously. After all, the competitive sages agreed that he was no threat compared to the Monster That Bends Spoons, or the Monster With a Shell On Its Tail, or the Monster That Can Also Eat Dreams But Mostly Just Kills People.
> 
> My new villain is a shaman who wants to bring about a new ice age, but he doesn't have any magical means to do so.


He does however have access to a uranium mine, a lot of money and a secret lair and has thus started trying to develop nukes to start a nuclear winter causing confusion by the nuclear agencies, since this is their first magic adversary.

My next villain are two titans that play go in a populated area with boulders the size of a house.

----------


## Rogan

> My next villain are two titans that play go in a populated area with boulders the size of a house.


No, it's not an accident. They actually want to destroy most buildings. Extras points if there are still humans inside. 

The next villain is a sleeper agent and his cover identity is one of a monster hunter...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> No, it's not an accident. They actually want to destroy most buildings. Extras points if there are still humans inside. 
> 
> The next villain is a sleeper agent and his cover identity is one of a monster hunter...


It's a city kid who had only recreative experience in monster hunting and now finds out actual monster hunters don't tend to get any important information or positions.

The next villain is a teen who tries to get everyone to wear sunglasses.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Excellent! Once I graduate, you will all be completely paralyzed with nostalgia for how cool you look right now! Even if you overcome that, youll have sleep problems from a lack of sunlight! A more recent study suggests that you might become nearsighted, too! Kyaaa-hahahahaha!


New villain! Theyre invisible, and mostly seem bent on spreading fear and stealing ancient artifacts

----------


## MornShine

Rookie mistake-- they failed to account for the necessity of the reflective powers of the iris when considering the function of vision.
_Bonk! 
[muffled] sonofa--
_Stealth is no longer an option.

New villain! They're a farmer who intends to cause widespread crop blight, leading to famine and death!

----------


## Bucky

The harvest god they worshiped has fallen to Evil and they gain XP towards Cleric levels every time someone touched by the blight dies of starvation. Also, that's not a gender-neutral singular pronoun, there's an entire farming secret cult jointly dominating that one farmer into doing their will.

My villain is a subterranean hive mind of giant ants.

----------


## paddyfool

They are waging a war against another "heroic" subterranean hive mind of giant ants. Each has alliances with different human nations that define which is popularly seen as heroic or villainous.

My villain is a primordial god who feeds off worship that he enforces through a reign of terror.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

He is truly said to have created the world - at least, its base physical form. He considers mortal "souls" and "art" to be insults to his own work and punishes any who speak of either.

New villain! They worship the demon lord Mammon and are obsessed with collecting money.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> He is truly said to have created the world - at least, its base physical form. He considers mortal "souls" and "art" to be insults to his own work and punishes any who speak of either.
> 
> New villain! They worship the demon lord Mammon and are obsessed with collecting money.


Mammons name is not actually related to what he wants and Mammon finds it very saddening that everyone judges them by their name. They actually mostly care about chocolate.

The next villain is an art collector who steals priceless art works for their collection.

----------


## Bucky

Sufficiently dedicated research will show that the keys to unseal no less than seventeen different malevolent entities of various flavors have been hidden in plain sight within works of art, and the art thief has stolen at least partial keys for nine of them. 

My villain is the apparently immortal but otherwise human progenitor of the royal family. He's been retired from internal politics for centuries, to put all his effort into his secretive project...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Sufficiently dedicated research will show that the keys to unseal no less than seventeen different malevolent entities of various flavors have been hidden in plain sight within works of art, and the art thief has stolen at least partial keys for nine of them. 
> 
> My villain is the apparently immortal but otherwise human progenitor of the royal family. He's been retired from internal politics for centuries, to put all his effort into his secretive project...


Building a giant remote name bolter. They have trouble remembering names and thus intent to bolt everyone's name on their forehead.

My next villain is a school bus

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Each of its many windows has a pop-out machine gun turret, and the emergency exits have missile launchers. It's based on my first Shadowrun character!

My new villain is a futurist business guru who dreams of a world where all human social interaction is entirely built around buying things from him.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Each of its many windows has a pop-out machine gun turret, and the emergency exits have missile launchers. It's based on my first Shadowrun character!
> 
> My new villain is a futurist business guru who dreams of a world where all human social interaction is entirely built around buying things from him.


He gets elected the next CEO of facebook, but turns out to be bad at management and crashes his dream the four weeks after achieving it.

My next villain is a monster who has been locked in the center of the earth and tries to escape.

----------


## paddyfool

The earth's core is his molten iron prison, forged billions of years ago. The heat and pressure of it is cosy for him and makes him drowsy enough to be subdued, just as long as there aren't too many sentients nearby to wake him via discordant psychic resonance... Luckily humans aren't quite sentient enough in the way that would disturb him, although there is a chance we could create AIs that would be.

The next villain is a hyperintelligent elephant who has pioneered trunk-operated technology.

----------


## Rogan

> The next villain is a hyperintelligent elephant who has pioneered trunk-operated technology.


Unfortunately, he has lost his trunk in an ugly accident. But his much less intelligent henchmen can use the tech mostly fine.

The next villain is a big game hunter who is eager to kill all elephants for some reason.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Unfortunately, he has lost his trunk in an ugly accident. But his much less intelligent henchmen can use the tech mostly fine.
> 
> The next villain is a big game hunter who is eager to kill all elephants for some reason.


The hyperintelligent elephant and the big game hunter destroy each other and the heroes get popcorn to watch.

The next villain is an alarm clock.

----------


## MornShine

It thinks it's being helpful by waking everyone up in the middle of the night-- _"Just in time to start the day with a pre-dawn jog!!"
_It interprets all the frustration of those around it as morning grumpiness. No-one's managed to destroy it yet, but not for lack of trying.

Our next villain is a sneaky shapeshifter...

----------


## Bucky

...who borrows minions from a different minor faction each episode by impersonating their bosses.

The party hasn't seen my villain yet, but so far he keeps sending mass-produced golems to seize or plunder the materials to make golems a couple of CR higher.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler*
Show

At the end of the campaign, they reveal themselves and claim to have manipulated everything the PCs have done up to that point, regardless of what they did or what came of it. In truth, they were just a consummate actor, biding their time until they could finally play the coveted role of the main villain.


The PCs are a monk with armor-less armor spikes named Sonic, a warlock named Rock who thinks the boss golems are cool and always adds their signature moves to his spell list after fighting them, and a fighter named 2B who dies in the third session.

New villain! A dwarf supremacist schemes to bring the other humanoid races to their knees.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> At the end of the campaign, they reveal themselves and claim to have manipulated everything the PCs have done up to that point, regardless of what they did or what came of it. In truth, they were just a consummate actor, biding their time until they could finally play the coveted role of the main villain.
> 
> 
> The PCs are a monk with armor-less armor spikes named Sonic, a warlock named Rock who thinks the boss golems are cool and always adds their signature moves to his spell list after fighting them, and a fighter named 2B who dies in the third session.
> 
> New villain! A dwarf supremacist schemes to bring the other humanoid races to their knees.


Being a dwarf supremacist he thinks seriously lesser of the other races, so he keeps underestimating them.

New villain is a scary monster feared by everyone in the lands, although no one seems to know what makes them so scary or monstrous.

----------


## Rogan

> New villain is a scary monster feared by everyone in the lands, although no one seems to know what makes them so scary or monstrous.


In fact, it's hard to remember anything about this villain. So most people will think it's something entirely different.

The villain is only motivated by money, money money!

----------


## Smoutwortel

> In fact, it's hard to remember anything about this villain. So most people will think it's something entirely different.
> 
> The villain is only motivated by money, money money!


It's not the way of payment, but the Abba chorus that motivates them.

The next villain doesn't know they're the same person as the hero trying to stop them.

----------


## MornShine

This is the Archmage equivalent of playing cards against yourself, but with higher stakes and more memory-suppressing spells. It gets _so boring_ being immortal sometimes.

The next villain is a sling-wielding halfling...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

She has a pet tiger who remembers everyone she hits, hunts them down and eats them three months later.

Next villain! They live at the bottom of the ocean!

----------


## paddyfool

The ocean casino, to be precise. They are a rather paranoid mob boss, and live in a nuclear bunker they built beneath a glitzy money laundering exercise.

They are the darkness

----------


## Smoutwortel

> The ocean casino, to be precise. They are a rather paranoid mob boss, and live in a nuclear bunker they built beneath a glitzy money laundering exercise.
> 
> They are the darkness


The darkness is the absence of light and thus hunts light sources. Their minion are astronomers who want to get rid of all that light pollution.

The calls themselves buffer overflow and crashes into random locations if there are a lot of people there.

----------


## Bucky

Not actually random locations, but mystically significant ones in a primordial ritual that, if everything goes their way, will allow them to make arbitrary changes to reality, gaining godlike power. Or so they believe - it's far more likely that they end the world instead.

My villain is a artificer-construct who self replicates; the party has already defeated two copies of him, which drew the malign attention of the others.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Not actually random locations, but mystically significant ones in a primordial ritual that, if everything goes their way, will allow them to make arbitrary changes to reality, gaining godlike power. Or so they believe - it's far more likely that they end the world instead.
> 
> My villain is a artificer-construct who self replicates; the party has already defeated two copies of him, which drew the malign attention of the others.


The constructs learn independently and way to angry to pay attention and thus are always defeated the exact same way.

Next villain is a very agressive stamp collector.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...in addition to being a giant flying octopus.

Next villain! They plant tracking devices and bombs in toys and computers before they're sold.

----------


## paddyfool

Turns out that Krampus got really peeved at being written out of most modern Santa stories. Naughty children all over the world had better watch out come yuletide...

The evil counterpart to the Easter Bunny, this villain...

----------


## Rogan

> The evil counterpart to the Easter Bunny, this villain...


... kidnaps and hides you, forcing the eggs to search you. 

*Spoiler: Link to a pic*
Show

 Sorry about the language, but let me translate this real fast:
Help! Where... where am I?
This year, I've hidden you and the eggs have to search you. Happy Easter


This villain keeps sending out invitations to an horror house.

----------


## paddyfool

The twist is that the horror house itself is a harmless distraction... but the villain picks whoever screams the loudest at its jump scares to follow home, and they subsequently vanish from their home about a week later, never to be seen again. 

The next villain is a dungeon dragon; a slumbering dragon so vast that a dungeon has grown beneath its sleeping frame.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> The twist is that the horror house itself is a harmless distraction... but the villain picks whoever screams the loudest at its jump scares to follow home, and they subsequently vanish from their home about a week later, never to be seen again. 
> 
> The next villain is a dungeon dragon; a slumbering dragon so vast that a dungeon has grown beneath its sleeping frame.


Turns out the dragon is not a threat, but a vital lifeline for the dungeon, but this is still a problem, because if it wakes up and flies away the dungeon will freeze unless they get some serious heating build in. The rest of the story involves the heroes trying to convince the different factions in the dungeon to chip in for this heating system.

The next villain is a cute child with a crocodile that eats everyone they don't like.

----------


## Gold Leaf

> Turns out the dragon is not a threat, but a vital lifeline for the dungeon, but this is still a problem, because if it wakes up and flies away the dungeon will freeze unless they get some serious heating build in. The rest of the story involves the heroes trying to convince the different factions in the dungeon to chip in for this heating system.
> 
> The next villain is a cute child with a crocodile that eats everyone they don't like.


The child's father is a prominent figure in the Mafia, known to feature people who snitched on his operations as villains and curmudgeons in his bedtime stories. This prompts the child to hate the whistleblowers named in the stories, at which point his crocodile seeks out and devours them.

The next villain is the tyrant leader of a population brainwashed into hanging on and carrying out his every word.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> The child's father is a prominent figure in the Mafia, known to feature people who snitched on his operations as villains and curmudgeons in his bedtime stories. This prompts the child to hate the whistleblowers named in the stories, at which point his crocodile seeks out and devours them.
> 
> The next villain is the tyrant leader of a population brainwashed into hanging on and carrying out his every word.


The population behaves like ******* genies and often turns his commands into problematic answers.

The next villain is a prison door.

----------


## Bucky

It fondly remembers everyone who passes through it. It misses them when they've done their time. It also has the power to create simulacra of anyone that's passed through it three times, and uses the lookalikes of former inmates to commit crimes so that it might see the originals again someday.

*Spoiler*
Show

In other words, it uses the good ol' door frame trick.


My main villain is a time traveler from the future, determined to avert _something_ by stopping the party from completing their main quests. But he tells each episodic antagonist a different reason, tailored to be awful for that particular antagonist.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> It fondly remembers everyone who passes through it. It misses them when they've done their time. It also has the power to create simulacra of anyone that's passed through it three times, and uses the lookalikes of former inmates to commit crimes so that it might see the originals again someday.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> In other words, it uses the good ol' door frame trick.
> 
> 
> My main villain is a time traveler from the future, determined to avert _something_ by stopping the party from completing their main quests. But he tells each episodic antagonist a different reason, tailored to be awful for that particular antagonist.


Turns out they're all aspects of a greater evil they are trying to prevent, but because the time traveler has really bad memories to it they only tell people what they think is relevant for them.

My next villain is nature(yes the concept).

----------


## Gold Leaf

> Turns out they're all aspects of a greater evil they are trying to prevent, but because the time traveler has really bad memories to it they only tell people what they think is relevant for them.
> 
> My next villain is nature(yes the concept).


The party is made up of the last advanced androids to survive the fall of human civilisation, and their goal is to keep nature from reclaiming the planet and taking out countless facilities full of cryogenically frozen scientists who guessed what they were getting and got while the going was good.

My next villain is the mad doctor Frederick Insanitystein, Ph.D. (in Mythological Studies).

----------


## MornShine

Their evil is the most perfidious of them all! Frederick Insanitystein, Ph.D. (in Mythological Studies)'s lectures on apotropaic magic in early Assyrian and Babylonian cultures1 quickly lull their opponents (and proponents) into slumber, or worse, insanity; their midterms are renowned as unnecessarily complex and pedantic; and they have tenure. But worst of all is what Frederick Insanitystein, Ph.D. (in Mythological Studies) does to their victims... the torture can last years, even decades, until the victim is finally freed or until Frederick Insanitystein, Ph.D. (in Mythological Studies) grows bored with them; for most, the scars remain forever. Upon seeing sunshine again, victims find that they have lost years of their life only to graduate with a useless, pointless degree and no career prospects whatsoever-- unless they choose to return to the torture of Frederick Insanitystein, Ph.D. (in Mythological Studies), and live out the rest of their lives in struggle, hardship, and academic careers. Many-- too many-- must make that choice.


1Yes, papers on this exist. No, this is not a true story.



The next villain is the head of an evil corporation (though sadly not a tech one-- their talents lies in other places).

----------


## Bucky

She runs an ammunition factory, and plots her attacks to demonstrate the efficacy of its products. Or possibly to dispose of excess inventory for products that haven't sold well, the same plots do both.

My villain is a cult master who promises to grant his followers whatever they want when he ascends to godhood, so long as they contribute enough to the ascension ritual.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

They demand a contribution to the ritual proportional to the wish the prospective cultist asks for. A dedicated record of these wishes will be incorporated into the ritual itself and help define the new deity's nature. Knowing this, some otherwise good or neutral cultists join wishing for the leader _not_ to do something. The party doesn't know what contradictory wishes will do if the ritual goes off. Hopefully we won't have to find out.

New villain! She's a headless ghost!

----------


## Smoutwortel

> They demand a contribution to the ritual proportional to the wish the prospective cultist asks for. A dedicated record of these wishes will be incorporated into the ritual itself and help define the new deity's nature. Knowing this, some otherwise good or neutral cultists join wishing for the leader _not_ to do something. The party doesn't know what contradictory wishes will do if the ritual goes off. Hopefully we won't have to find out.
> 
> New villain! She's a headless ghost!


Since she doesn't have her own head she uses other peoples heads, but since the head has a lot of control about what the body does she has really switching moods based on her current head.

New villain scares lonely travelers at night, but doesn't actually harm or even approach them in any way.

----------


## Rogan

> New villain scares lonely travelers at night, but doesn't actually harm or even approach them in any way.


He is testing different kinds of special fireworks, which have scary effects. He doesn't want to harm anyone, but his life-detectors are too inaccurate to identify single humans, only pairs or bigger groups can be detected accurately. 

New villain is a QA engineer who breaks every system they should examine.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> He is testing different kinds of special fireworks, which have scary effects. He doesn't want to harm anyone, but his life-detectors are too inaccurate to identify single humans, only pairs or bigger groups can be detected accurately. 
> 
> New villain is a QA engineer who breaks every system they should examine.


This is unintentional it's just in their presence everything that can go wrong will, due to an ancient family jinx. His name is Milo Murphy and loves the safety benefits of the job.

The next villain is a flag pole

----------


## Gold Leaf

> This is unintentional it's just in their presence everything that can go wrong will, due to an ancient family jinx. His name is Milo Murphy and loves the safety benefits of the job.
> 
> The next villain is a flag pole


I understood that reference!

They're an evil version of the flags from Minesweeper, and they purposefully stand on a safe tile so that you assume it's a bomb, avoid clicking it, and lose the game.

The next villain is a merchant who constantly rips off the heroes.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> I understood that reference!
> 
> They're an evil version of the flags from Minesweeper, and they purposefully stand on a safe tile so that you assume it's a bomb, avoid clicking it, and lose the game.
> 
> The next villain is a merchant who constantly rips off the heroes.


Turns out they're the much less aggressive sibling of a (non-b)beg the party took care of long ago and wants some random intrinsically worthless family heirloom they took during a looting.

The next villain is the monster of Loch Ness

----------


## Rogan

> The next villain is the monster of Loch Ness


It is real, it's alive and it's always hungry for boats (but not the humans using those boats).

The next villain is an author/artist, who creates texts written in magical ink to force his readers to discuss <forbidden topic>.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> It is real, it's alive and it's always hungry for boats (but not the humans using those boats).
> 
> The next villain is an author/artist, who creates texts written in magical ink to force his readers to discuss <forbidden topic>.


they do this, because they believe so hard in the power of dialogue that they believe that if they force everyone to discuss [forbidden topic] they will at a certain moment come to an agreement.

The next villain is the NSA.

----------


## Rogan

> The next villain is the NSA.


The Natural Snow Association is fighting against man made ski tracks, claiming that only real Snow has the right feeling.
They have some connection to the KGB, the KlimaGestaltungsBund, a German group who wants to shape the climate.


The next villain is the town drunk who always causes trouble, but seems to be immune to any legal action.

----------


## Bucky

The drunk is a paladin, and the troubles are staged tests of character for aspiring heroes. To win his support in another guise, the party must not only "stop" him but do so in a fair and just manner... and if they don't, then he'll oppose their ambitions for real.


The party doesn't know who the villain is. Anyone who looks at him/her takes Intelligence damage and can't remember the encounter afterwards. But in addition to thousands of people suffering the Int damage, the last _apparent_ encounter resulted in the destruction of the starting town.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

After three seasons of investigating, coping with the trauma left in its wake, and unraveling a series of conspiracies, opportunists and copycats, the true villain turns out to be a contagious virus that arose naturally and that no one really had any control over. We'll call it, "Disco Elysium 2."

New villain! They built a contraption the size of a skyscraper overnight...

----------


## DisavowedPaladi

They exploit zoning loopholes regarding temporary structures to devalue other peoples property.

My next villain is a viscous warrior who is frothing at the mouth.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> They exploit zoning loopholes regarding temporary structures to devalue other peoples property.
> 
> My next villain is a viscous warrior who is frothing at the mouth.


They're being interrogated and have poisoned themselves to avoid leaking secrets.

My next villain is afraid.

----------


## Bucky

Afraid of environmental collapse due to magical pollution from high level spells. He's willing to do anything to kill off spellcasting and enchanting traditions, before (he believes) rogue spell fragments hit a critical mass, link together and kill everything.

My villain is a giant cat with a variety of intelligent small mammals as its minions.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Afraid of environmental collapse due to magical pollution from high level spells. He's willing to do anything to kill off spellcasting and enchanting traditions, before (he believes) rogue spell fragments hit a critical mass, link together and kill everything.
> 
> My villain is a giant cat with a variety of intelligent small mammals as its minions.


They have these minions eat farmers food to keep them and their cat allies "appreciated" by the local farmers.

My villainis an emoji.

----------


## Rogan

> My villainis an emoji.


It was always used in the wrong context and is now fighting for vegetables life. 

The next villain is a decision paralyzing daemon.

----------


## Ironsmith

He himself suffers from choice paralysis and will agonize over every little thing. The only reason he can function at all is because he delegates his decisions; take away his silver coin and he's helpless.

The next villain is a classic Social Darwinist, creating a series of tragedies to root out those without survival instincts...

----------


## Bucky

...and the other half of his project are a charity and a matchmaking service for, respectively, supporting and resettling sole survivors of great tragedies. He draws a loyal following of heroic orphans and their children from these programs.

Speaking of which, my villain is an enigmatic wanderer who grants empowering wishes to naïve teenagers before sending them on "quests" that serve his interests.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Surely he isn't picking _teens_ with any real expectation of getting the jobs done. His true aim is to convey a poignant narrative to his home civilization which has not yet invented fiction.

Next bad guy: An efreet who collects slaves from all over the multiverse.

----------


## enq

...to create the greatest multicultural society imaginable and prove that we can indeed all get along!

A wizard practicing their spells by deliberately starting forest fires...

----------


## Ironsmith

Because the best way to test the practical applications of a spell is while under intense, life-threatening pressure. And he gets to genocide squirrels in the process, which is always a plus. Screw squirrels.

This villain wants nothing more or less than the gruesome death of the king's eldest daughter, who has done nothing to deserve it.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Also, the villain is the king.

New villain: A martial arts master who punches people's bones out of their bodies.

----------


## Rogan

> New villain: A martial arts master who punches people's bones out of their bodies.


He has a cleric buddy who can regrow them  for a price. It's all about the money, you see? 

The next villain is a snail which can kill with a touch.

----------


## paddyfool

It was granted intelligence and deadly abilities by a mage looking to kill off a rival, but now it assassinates isolated farmers so that its offspring and other kinsfolk can feast on their fields unopposed. 

The next villain is a laptop with hidden teeth which likes to bite off fingers.

----------


## animorte

> The next villain is a laptop with hidden teeth which likes to bite off fingers.


The original owner coded in the finger printing database wrong, but its been repurposed with a constant duty in the local police station.

The next villain is the fastest rope manufacturer of all time, but for some reason none of the ropes can ever hold a knot.

----------


## Bucky

The ropes are intelligent, and when the time is right they will attempt to tie themselves together and form a continent-spanning hive mind.

In the next campaign, the villain is the general of a modern army invading our fantasy world through a portal.

----------


## Rogan

> In the next campaign, the villain is the general of a modern army invading our fantasy world through a portal.


They are trying to flee from a monster with immunity to non magical weapons. Using diplomacy and investigation skills, you can figure out which hostile third party created the portal and attack them with a new ally instead of weakening your forces in countless crashes against a desperate enemy. 

The next enemy is a huge spider, sitting in the middle of her web of lies and deceptions, influencing events without ever appearing itself.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> They are trying to flee from a monster with immunity to non magical weapons. Using diplomacy and investigation skills, you can figure out which hostile third party created the portal and attack them with a new ally instead of weakening your forces in countless crashes against a desperate enemy. 
> 
> The next enemy is a huge spider, sitting in the middle of her web of lies and deceptions, influencing events without ever appearing itself.


This is actually really irritating to the spider, because every time someone falls into their web of lies and deception it shakes them to their core.

The next villain is a city planner.

----------


## Ironsmith

Turns out he's building the roads to create a ritual circle large enough to encompass the entire town, and intends to sacrifice everyone to demons for giggles.

This villain is the ruler of a small, unimportant province of the kingdom.

----------


## Rogan

> This villain is the ruler of a small, unimportant province of the kingdom.


He is also an illegitimate son of the king, who might inherit under the correct circumstances. He ties to turn his province intro a rich part of the kingdom to prove his worth, using some shady deals where necessary.

The next villain is a rust monster.

----------


## Persolus

> The next villain is a rust monster.


A very _small_ rust monster... capable of asexual reproduction at an alarmingly rapid rate.


My villain is a mustache-twirling schemer with a fondness for death traps.

----------


## Ironsmith

...By which we mean he's trying to trap Death. Once the reaper is incapacitated, and everyone is immortal, he can begin moving on to step two of his plans for world domination and subsequent world peace...

A scorned assassin, with nothing left to lose, who has his sights set on the various nobles who wronged him... nobles that, unfortunately, the kingdom needs very much alive in order to run...

----------


## Rogan

> A scorned assassin, with nothing left to lose, who has his sights set on the various nobles who wronged him... nobles that, unfortunately, the kingdom needs very much alive in order to run...


So his mission isn't to kill them, but to hurt and humiliate. He isn't a madman, after all. The protagonists secretly are supportive of his actions, but must keep on the pretense of being hostile to him. 

A big, three headed dog, guarding a secret treasure...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...that they buried in the backyard because they're a dog and didn't know what it was. It was a nuclear bomb. Hence the problem.

New bbeg! They turned themselves into a cyborg thinking that they could be a superhero, but...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> ...that they buried in the backyard because they're a dog and didn't know what it was. It was a nuclear bomb. Hence the problem.
> 
> New bbeg! They turned themselves into a cyborg thinking that they could be a superhero, but...


they tried to install third party software on their body and crashed with a vendor lock in so now the hormonal regulation system is screwed up and they are really aggressive.

New bbeg a trader in glass windows.

----------


## Rogan

> New bbeg a trader in glass windows.


He isn't really a bad guy, but has a very bad timing. He always happens to run into the heroes who always happen to crash through a window he is carrying. Guess it's easy to see why he hates them...

The next BBEG is a lust-daemon.

----------


## Ironsmith

His whole schtick is that he judges you pretty harshly for anything even remotely lusty. And not just in the carnal sense; bloodlust, lust for power, anything that can be qualified as "greed but for the immaterial", he'll get onto you for.

This guy just wants to eat people.

----------


## Persolus

Like, not kill them, _just_ eat them. He's convinced that, by making their bodies part of his, he's going to make humanity into some sort of superior hive mind. It's unclear whether or not this is working.

Next Big Bad Evil Gal: there is no security system yet designed that can keep her out, and it's unlikely there ever will be.

----------


## Bucky

She steals the security systems themselves for her collection and studies them to refine her skills. The gang that follows her around isn't actually associated with her, they just do some general looting once the security system is gone.

Next villain: A slave raiding mega corporation!

----------


## paddyfool

In Spaaaaaace! A new alien invasion series: they come not to conquer entire, nor to destroy the world, but to take a few samples of humanity away to the stars to see how trainable we can be as slaves to wealthier and more powerful space faring civilisations. Since just grabbing humans is messy and can lead to damaged product, they offer skewed deals to world governments: This solar system has been bought out by the happy futures corporation! You must give us some young healthy members of your species to train as members of the galactic community! You will be compensated [with worthless obsolete trinkets]! Failure to comply or assault on corporation staff or vessels will not be tolerated! [Incidentally, have a look at this test firing of an orbital strike weapon in the desert] cue political and social turmoil on earth, and very strange experiences ahead for those inevitably shipped off. 

The next villain wants to do away with superhero comics

----------


## Rogan

> The next villain wants to do away with superhero comics


... because heros without super powers are sooooo cool, significantly better than those so called _ superheroes_.

The next villain is the head of an orphanage.

----------


## Bucky

He grows his evil cult's priesthood by indoctrinating children in the aftermath of the trauma of losing their parents, just like he was himself indoctrinated at another orphanage. 

Speaking of which, my villain is a devil who stuck around on the material plane after completing a contract for the aforementioned cult who summoned her.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> He grows his evil cult's priesthood by indoctrinating children in the aftermath of the trauma of losing their parents, just like he was himself indoctrinated at another orphanage. 
> 
> Speaking of which, my villain is a devil who stuck around on the material plane after completing a contract for the aforementioned cult who summoned her.


Not returning is a subordination among devils, so the main problems she causes is attracting devil attacks every time her superiors get an indication where she is or might be.

My next villain is a mad make up artist.

----------


## Rogan

> My next villain is a mad make up artist.


His beauty products contain small doses of drugs which will make the victim think they are more beautiful. The result for everybody else is lackluster.

The next villain is stuck in the body of a nine year old girl.

----------


## Ironsmith

Literally. He's an intelligent intestinal parasite. The nine-year-old girl is otherwise unrelated. He's a small-scale villain, but no less nefarious for it.

The next BBEG has no body at all.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Literally. He's an intelligent intestinal parasite. The nine-year-old girl is otherwise unrelated. He's a small-scale villain, but no less nefarious for it.
> 
> The next BBEG has no body at all.


As in the body they use to think and move around is not theirs, but actually owned by a slave owner, which allows them to escape a lot of id-checks (owner is responsible for carrying the required documentation, so if they act on their own they end up by lost and found.)

The next BBEG is beautifull(the word).

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Its evil because its spelled wrong.

New bad guy! They are directing a series of meteors to pummel the Earth into bits.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Its evil because its spelled wrong.
> 
> New bad guy! They are directing a series of meteors to pummel the Earth into bits.


Digital bits.
They're actually the standard matrix like upload system.

New bad guy! [insert username of commenter from post below this comment]

----------


## animorte

> Digital bits.
> They're actually the standard matrix like upload system.
> 
> New bad guy! [insert username of commenter from post below this comment]


Oh that guy? Probably evil because he doesnt make a new villain to continue the thread. The next villain is always obviously pretending to be invisible.

----------


## Bucky

While the supposed bad guy never actually existed, a lot of people are now angry at the party for their violent acts "opposing" him.

My next villain is an inventor who fights the party with a new and quirky weapon every episode session.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The inventions are all from the _Find a Use for the Useless Magic Item_ thread. He's actually just really good at fighting on his own and doesn't realize it. Let's hope he never does.

New villain! Every time this goblin dies, it returns a week later with a new elemental power.

----------


## Ironsmith

Cumulatively, in fact. Killing the goblin is easily the least efficient solution for dealing with him. Unfortunately for the PCs, that's not a two-way street.

The next BBEG is just a talking cat. That's it. No other supernatural powers or anything.

----------


## ChrysalisM

Yes it's a normal cat, that has robotics genius to make Dr. Eggman look like a retard.


My big bad is a really mean arm-wrestling champion.

----------


## animorte

Who got really smug for winning the elementary school league as a teacher.

This here next being is a most powerful, indestructible, least desirable, incompatible, singular slice of half-toasted bread looking to ruin sandwiches daily.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Who got really smug for winning the elementary school league as a teacher.
> 
> This here next being is a most powerful, indestructible, least desirable, incompatible, singular slice of half-toasted bread looking to ruin sandwiches daily.


It's also ancient and lives in australia, because the brits banished it for ruining toast.

The next villain is a hot dog vendor.

----------


## Bucky

Hot dog vendor, mind reader and spec ops sapper, scanning the minds of his customers and nearby pedestrians for emotionally significant places to blow up.

My villain is a sentient dungeon that lures people inside itself with rumors of treasure and then devours them.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Hot dog vendor, mind reader and spec ops sapper, scanning the minds of his customers and nearby pedestrians for emotionally significant places to blow up.
> 
> My villain is a sentient dungeon that lures people inside itself with rumors of treasure and then devours them.


The treasure is actually there and is made up of the magic items of the past treasure hunters. The party is lucky, because they expected an acid fight and thus were warded against the first layers of digestion.

The next villain is mother earth

----------


## paddyfool

Thats what the media dubbed her anyway. Former environmental activist turned serial killer, she specifically targets people who use a lot of resources and turns them into organic fertiliser.

A hungry man-eating shapeshifter

----------


## animorte

> A hungry man-eating shapeshifter


Shifted into a man and happened upon a mirror. Too hungry to realize before it was too late.

This next villain spikes the water at their table halfway through a 10k.

----------


## ChrysalisM

> Shifted into a man and happened upon a mirror. Too hungry to realize before it was too late.
> 
> This next villain spikes the water at their table halfway through a 10k.


They get arrested for driving a spike through someones cup of water.

The next villain is actually a noble, goodhearted, hero.

----------


## paddyfool

In the eyes of their species. In the eyes of rival intelligent species, such as humans, with which they are at all out xenocidal war not so much.

The next BBEG is a mouse.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> In the eyes of their species. In the eyes of rival intelligent species, such as humans, with which they are at all out xenocidal war not so much.
> 
> The next BBEG is a mouse.


The BBEG is Jerry from Tom and Jerry.

The next BBEG is a bycicle.

----------


## animorte

> The next BBEG is a bycicle.


It was only ever ridden by Lance Armstrong.

Dr. HeatWave travels around disconnecting corporate Air Conditioning during the summer.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> It was only ever ridden by Lance Armstrong.
> 
> Dr. HeatWave travels around disconnecting corporate Air Conditioning during the summer.


Dr. HeatWave uses the energy of the air conditioning for illegal activities, which is why they can't simply buy it.

The next villain is the tides.

----------


## paddyfool

The tides have somehow become irregular and unpredictable, causing havoc to shipping schedules all over the world with massive economic disruption. The true villain behind this turns out to be a gravitikinetic guy with a fondness for dark age history who calls himself King Canute.

The next villain is a giant in the playground

----------


## Smoutwortel

> The tides have somehow become irregular and unpredictable, causing havoc to shipping schedules all over the world with massive economic disruption. The true villain behind this turns out to be a gravitikinetic guy with a fondness for dark age history who calls himself King Canute.
> 
> The next villain is a giant in the playground


The playground is actually a large city.

The next villain is gravity.

----------


## Rogan

> The next villain is gravity.


Microgravity, to be precise. Strong enough you can't ignore it, but weak enough to be seriously irritating. 

The next village is an automatic spellchecker.

----------


## MornShine

It's not messing with magic. Every time anyone so much as _thinks_ of writing something, it pops up. You can't make it stop. You can't make it go away, at least not quickly. It's everywhen, everywhere, and it's slowly annoying the world to death.
📎.

Our next evildoer is building an army of robots!

----------


## animorte

> Our next evildoer is building an army of robots!


_The structure seems to be holding strong and theres no way he can break through. Wait, the scout found a swarm on the right side. He opened a portal? The wall is down! The wall is down!!! And the army has crushed the base in seconds! We have our New! RTS! CHAMPION!!!_

The next villain somehow sets everybodys wake up alarm to the nails-on-chalkboard sound.

----------


## ChrysalisM

> _The structure seems to be holding strong and theres no way he can break through. Wait, the scout found a swarm on the right side. He opened a portal? The wall is down! The wall is down!!! And the army has crushed the base in seconds! We have our New! RTS! CHAMPION!!!_
> 
> The next villain somehow sets everybodys wake up alarm to the nails-on-chalkboard sound.


Everyone thanks him for finally making them able to wake up at the right time.

The next villain is the East india Trading Company.

----------


## Starlit Dragon

That is, the malicious spirit of callous greed that is the company incarnate.


A powerful warlord but a poor king, my villain is trying to hold onto his power with fear and bloodshed.

----------


## Bucky

His assassins' terror killings are literally random, their victims chosen by rolling dice, as the villain feels less guilty that way and the terror seems no less effective.

My villain (leading a handful of bandits) attacks small groups of travelers on the road and posts commentated videos of the resulting battles online.

----------


## animorte

> My villain (leading a handful of bandits) attacks small groups of travelers on the road and posts commentated videos of the resulting battles online.


It receives high praise for initiating pop-up tournaments, eventually leading to an official spot for Olympic Rock-Paper-Scissors.

This here villain set up a kiosk, selling garlic, near vampires homes to be nothing more than nuisance.

----------


## MornShine

Accidental Mithridatism. Screw you, Bob, for the hordes of garlic-resistant vampires.

The next villain is an evil... carpenter?

----------


## Rogan

> The next villain is an evil... carpenter?


He creates ridiculous killing and torture deceives - all made completely out of wood. 

The next villain is an evil tree.

----------


## Hof

A non-animated tree. It can't move, but if you listen closely to the wind rustling through its branches, you'll hear the most vile insults imaginable.

my BBEG is a child of rich parents, investing into the evil ventures of more imaginative but poorer villains.

----------

